# Best Fake Blood recipe?



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Here's a comparison of several different recipies: Wesley's Weekly SPECIAL: The Blood Test | Indy Mogul - DIY filmmaking
perhaps not particularly helpful for what you need, but interesting all the same


----------



## ChangedReality (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow....that's actually amazing! I am definitely saving that under my halloween stuff.


----------



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Corn syrup , food dye and a little water OR Glycerine tinted with red food colouring. That's what i use anyway......but get a food dye that won't stain!


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here are a couple that I found.

*Edible*

Karo syrup (light corn syrup), black-cherry Kool-aid powder and smooth
peanut butter

4 parts liquid glucose, 1 part water, chinese red food colouring

Ruby orange juice, with the bit strained out (sprays nicely)

Corn syrup, red food dye, a little blue & green food dye.



MB2 Blood Formula

Flour Base:

7.5cc to 10cc plain all purpose flour per cup (250cc) of water. (7.5cc =
1/2 level tablespoon , 10cc = 2 level teaspoons) Mix flour into water
completely (no lumps) before heating. Bring to boil then simmer for 1/2
hour. Stir frequently.

Let cool before adding food color. Stir in any surface scum. Makes a
good base for stage blood. Slightly slimy. Fairly low surface tension.
Soaks and spreads well.

One cup batch of MB2:

1 oz Red food coloring (Durkee, 1/8 teaspoon green food coloring Add
flour base described above to a total of one cup.

This is both much more realistic and simpler than the old Karo corn
syrup, Hershey's chocolate syrup and food coloring based formula.
There is no sugar and very little food in the MB2 formula so it's
probably less attractive to insects. Shelf life is fairly short (days)
at room temp. Does not go rank but ferments a bit and looses viscosity.
I have not tested refrigerated or frozen storage. This formula will
temporarily stain skin. Seems to wash out of cotton cloths OK.


*Inedible:*

Adding a little washing-up liquid to any of the above may make it easier
to wash out of costumes.

Adding blue washing detergent has been suggested - it makes the blood
easier to wash out, and darkens the blood. Be careful of this, washing
detergent can cause severe allergic reactions.


----------



## Disasterdog (Aug 9, 2008)

I found this to be the best. It can be adjusted for thick clots or thin blood for foutains that actually looks "bloody". Best of all no bug attractants in it. 
Fake Blood for Fountain


----------

